# Anyone know where to buy spare domepods for a handpresso?



## caolas (Jan 8, 2014)

I want to get hold of a couple of spare capsules for ground coffee, to use in an Handpresso Domepod. But where to buy? The handpresso.co.uk website doesn't seem to stock them - unless I want to spend £17.95 and get a carry case as well. (I don't.)

I tried using the contact form on that website but got no response from the company. Google and ebay have failed me too.

Anyone know of somewhere I might be able to order these things?

Thanks, Ian


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I think any E.S.E pod should fit. Try here for a selection > http:// http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/ese%20pods/products


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

caolas said:


> I want to get hold of a couple of spare capsules for ground coffee, to use in an Handpresso Domepod. But where to buy? The handpresso.co.uk website doesn't seem to stock them - unless I want to spend £17.95 and get a carry case as well. (I don't.)
> 
> I tried using the contact form on that website but got no response from the company. Google and ebay have failed me too.
> 
> ...


Ian, I don't think there is anything that you can do! The Handpresso used to be sold by Fairfax but even they were unable to supply me with them as spare parts. I but the bullet and bought the three in a case!

DB


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daren said:


> I think any E.S.E pod should fit. Try here for a selection > http:// http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/ese%20pods/products


Daren, Ian wants the basket for ground coffee not more pods!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

No - can't find em anywhere (without the case) either.

They have a fairly active Facebook page (in FR and EN - quite a strange way to post, you'll know it when you see it!) - I'd post a question on there and see if they can recommend any UK resellers that may be able to help.

Fairfax (who were the UK distributor) went bust last year, though the website still exists and largely seems to be selling what stock they had. I doubt they'll be able to help much though.


----------



## caolas (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks all for quick responses. I have found the Facebook page (at least I think it's the right one - it mostly seems to be pictures of people making espresso in unlikely places), and have posted there as MrShades suggested. If I get a useful reply there, I'll let you know! (And in the meantime, I'm very open to any other ideas.)

Useful to know that about Fairfax. Kind of explains why they didn't respond to the contact form on their website.

Thanks again, Ian


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Daren, Ian wants the basket for ground coffee not more pods!


D'oh.... Screaming child and lack of sleep = inability to read and digest. I'll fetch me coat


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Daren said:


> D'oh.... Screaming child and lack of sleep = inability to read and digest. I'll fetch me coat


Don't worry. In my experience the first twenty or so years of being a parent are the worst followed by the next twenty years also being the worst!!!


----------

